# My piraya



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

My baby piraya...


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)

nice fish nice color


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

WoW Ale... :O
Tommy


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Very nice flames on those little guys! How many inches are they?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice piraya


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

nice fish youve got


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

They are 5 inches


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

ALESSANDRO said:


> They are 5 inches


Sweet! How big were they when you got them and when did their color start getting so rich?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice-


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

I take it of 3 inches and the color was how is now


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

very nice piraya!!!


----------



## danilo72 (Feb 22, 2006)

very nice piraya alessandro.....but the orange?


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

I have also the 2 orange... I will do new pics soon....


----------



## danilo72 (Feb 22, 2006)

oooooo very nice color...


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks my friend


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

those are the most yellow ive seen in a while. look good. i really like your background too


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks... They are very yellow them looks like the starlight


----------



## jayjulesjohn (Jun 5, 2008)

nice color...i like it alot..


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

Do you like the new pics of my shoal?


----------



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

Gret shoal, the yellow ones are growing faster than the orange...or it's just an impression?


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks







Yes the yellow are growing more fast then the orange, they eat more then the orange


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

awesome man. very awesome.


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Soleus (Oct 22, 2006)

very great fish! Piraya rule!
nice pics man


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## click (Mar 19, 2007)

Your piraya are very very very beautiful Sir.


----------



## picchius (Nov 21, 2008)

O my god Alessandro they are supeerb !


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Very nice fish sir, I like them alot.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

very nice, flawless fish you've got there


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

need some updated pics of them......very nice


----------



## rhombeus83 (Jan 26, 2009)

son stupendi alessandro...complimenti...


----------

